# My turn for the Mummy



## MJB (Aug 3, 2001)

Here's my spin. I want to thank Tony who gave me some good assembly and painting hints from his article in AFM when he built the Janus kit (which is my next build). Also a thanks to Fritz at headless hearseman for a superb nameplate.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Really nice work....love the colors and shading you did on this one MJB!:thumbsup:Very clean and nice! Well done!

MMM


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

Very nice build! I love the detailing on the sarcophagus. The cobra and the nameplate look GREAT! Is this a warm up for the Janus kit? Lucky dog. That's on my grail list still! :thumbsup:


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Nice job! I love the cobra; it looks very realistic. And good work on the sarcophagus and mummy. :thumbsup:

Sean


----------



## MJB (Aug 3, 2001)

MMM - thanks 

Ignatz, yes, I thought this would be a perfect lead in to my Janus kit.

Sean, I think what makes the cobra look good is that I used a Polytranspar Wet Look Laquer that I bought from one of the online taxidermy supply houses. I first used it on my Creature kit and thought it looked so well that I'm very happy that I remembered I had it when it came time to seal the cobra.


----------



## ochronosis (Dec 29, 2005)

Great work on both kits :thumbsup:


----------



## ERVysther (May 2, 2009)

Niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice one! :thumbsup:


----------



## Robert Wolfe (Dec 24, 2003)

great work can i ask you what color or colors you used on his face THANKS rob


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Impressive! You got it just right!


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

MJB,
Thanks for posting pics!

Dave


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Everybody's doing such great work on their kits! Guess I'll be starting on mine next week!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Excellent Job MJB!!! The shading under the eyes is a nice touch and adds a real pallor to the face...and Great job on the Sarcophagus:thumbsup:...Ain't this a Great Kit?
BTW Terriffic job on the sign :thumbsup: Got to aquire one of those myself!!!
Mcdee


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

Excellent work! Great choice of colors for sure. The nameplate really adds a nice touch to the kit


----------



## MJB (Aug 3, 2001)

Rob, I used Freak Flex Rose Red for his skin, dulcote, some blue, red, green, and purple pastels on the face (I'm still learning how to apply pastels), dulcote, then lightly misted over with a wash of FF Banchee Shadowed Grey and FF Bleached Bone Tan. That gave the flesh area an effect of being covered with a light layer of dust.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Real nice.:thumbsup:


----------



## Robert Wolfe (Dec 24, 2003)

THANK YOU FOR THE REPLY the face is just part of a great job thanks rob


----------



## Robert Wolfe (Dec 24, 2003)

THANKS FOR THE REPLY the face is just part of a great build thanks again rob


----------



## Kitzillastein58 (Jan 27, 2009)

Hi MJB, 

Fantastic work! I espacially like the detail on the face and hands, and colors you used for the sarcophagus. Beautiful job! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Kitz' :wave:


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Stellar job ya did on the Moebius Mummy all the way down to the Cobra:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------

